# Starting archery league



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Where are you guys??? There are alot of really knowledgable guys on here, and I'm sure someone near you would be glad to help out.

Rob


----------



## Spud28 (Nov 5, 2007)

We are in Dunnville Ont. about 30 west of Welland. or 45 min south of Hamilton along lake Erie.
Any help would be great.
thanks Colin


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*targets*

for in the bush thats the easy one use tentest but not the sheets that are covered in tar cut them cross ways 4' long by 8" and put them in a frame that you can tighten all thread bolts work great Spray them down with sealer once in a while they will last for years. If you aren't in a rush go to a shoot at Lampton Kent Sean would be glad to show you his set-up or come over to Peterborough and I will show you what we have. These will do the job for distance as well but they are heavy A investment in some 4' olympic style targets will last a long time are easy to roll out of the way and store you can make your own easel type stand out of 2x2"s


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi Spud28, 

Just a thought, you may want to contact Mackies archery since they are 40km up the road from you in Beamsville. They've had some land-use disputes recently and not sure if it's settled yet. Maybe you can work something out with them, share resources locations etc.

Good luck

Mackies web page
http://www.mackiesarchery.com/

Article on the land-use dispute
https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=1


----------

